# cyclogist dossage



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi 

I wanted to ask a nurse about my cyclogist dosage.  My clinic in Spain has told me to up my dosage to 400mg cyclogist every 8 hours since my BFP.  This seems quite high.  Just wanted some reassurance that this is ok and that taking that much progesterone wont have any other side effects (apart from the using bloating/wind).

Thanks

Mandy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Mandy, you can´t overdose on cyclogest as it is a natural hormone and necessary in pregnancy. They may feel you need more if there is the possibility of twins (!) A normal dosage is 400mg twice daily so you aren´t going up by much.

Ruth


----------

